# Slideout Seals



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I am out here scrubbing and cleaning the TT down from being at the campground all summer. I was wondering if armorall can be used on the rubber seals around the slide or do we need to use something special? Thanks!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

kmcfetters said:


> I am out here scrubbing and cleaning the TT down from being at the campground all summer. I was wondering if armorall can be used on the rubber seals around the slide or do we need to use something special? Thanks!


I use an aerosal that I picked up at the dealer.

It is made to lubricate and condition the slide seals.

Steve


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I bought a can of the seal protector and conditioner and i will be spraying it on at the end of the week.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

kmcfetters said:


> I am out here scrubbing and cleaning the TT down from being at the campground all summer. I was wondering if armorall can be used on the rubber seals around the slide or do we need to use something special? Thanks!


I use silicon spray, both sides. It's a pita to get parts of the inside of the seal, but probably worth it in seal life.

Sluggo


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Armorall was found to be a pretty bad product to use on rubber and vinyl back a few years ago. I believe that the formula has changed and that isn't an issue any more. BUT silicone spray is the way to go and is available at most camping supply stores and is relatively cheap and goes a long way. In my opinion I would suggest the silicone and leave the armorall to the interior of your TV.

Eric


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I use a seal lubricant made for the purpose that I picked up at Camping World, and it seems to work great. They also sell a lubricant for the gears and tracks underneath the slide. As far as using Armor All is concerned, I can't think why it would do any damage. As to how effective it would be, I can't say.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

I use spray silicone too. It's a "dry" lube so it doesn't attract dirt and grime, something Armor All certainly would do.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

JimWilson said:


> I use spray silicone too. It's a "dry" lube so it doesn't attract dirt and grime, something Armor All certainly would do.


Excellent point!


----------

